# Free weekend hunt for active or retired Military



## Model70 (Aug 28, 2009)

That's right ,  A free weekend at the DMX HUNT Club in Carters Grove GA.....  Near Union Point.

I wish to thank a brave member of our armed forces active or retired.

The first active or retired veteran to contact me gets a free weekend hunt  deer or turkey   or choice.   

God Bless you guys ,   I could never thank you enough,  but this is a start....

You can drop me a PM......

Spot has been filled by a disabled Veteran


----------



## GAcarver (Aug 28, 2009)

This is a great for you to offer, I retire in two years from the National Guard, I have both active time and guard time.  I'm not asking for the hunt, I know there are many more who desrerve this hunt more than I ever could. I hope the person that gets this hunt will enjoy and be thankfull that there are people like this who support us so much.

Thank you and all who support the military.

Randy.


----------



## Model70 (Aug 28, 2009)

*Spot Filled*

Randy,  Thanks for the reply. Thank you for your service ..

It is my hope MANY clubs will act upon this.....

My spot was filled in less than 30 minutes....


----------



## BRIAN1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Let me just say, we need more people like you in this country.


----------



## Jim P (Aug 29, 2009)

Model70, I just received your PM you can't imagine how gratteful I am for this hunt, I sent you the info that you requested. I know that there are more deserving vets out there, but this old vet truely appreciates what you are doing. If I havest a deer that would be great, if not that would also be ok, just knowing someone is wanting to give ther time is just plain awsome. Thanks again.


----------



## jimmystriton (Aug 31, 2009)

model70 that was an outstanding thing you did. I too am about to retire with 20 years in the army. I have thought about doing something like this. I have club i run in dawson county as well as a couple IL properties. I will not be able to do it this year as it is my first year with this property and have a huge commitment to my members. I will be interested in doing something for the military next year. It would be nice to get clubs across GA to try and set it up for a weekend set aside for the men and women that have given so much. I have lost two of my very best friends in the last 4 months. I was thinking about doing a hunt for the kids of vets as well or combine the two. I have a couple members that would be willing to assist hunters on our lease in this. Lets stay in touch about next year. And thank you for thinking of the veterans that are out there today


----------



## Model70 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Help out our Military*

John 15 : 13 

Greater love has no one than this, that he lay down his life for his friends.


----------



## jkoch (Sep 2, 2009)

Middle Georga Sportsman's Club would like to make same offer. Mod 70 has challenged more club to offer hunts. I accept the challenge. We have 2500 acres in Stewart Co. 
PM only please.

WE HAVE OUR HUNTER, Inthegarge of Rossville Ga will be joining us on a hog hunt Jan 29-31. Thanks Russell for your sevice. We are looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## jbi1104 (Sep 2, 2009)

Appreciate the thoughts.  Very nice gesture.


----------



## lonesome dove (Sep 4, 2009)

I've got an open weekend or two for our troops!

Shoot me a PM if you are interested


----------



## jkoch (Sep 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sgtstinky (Oct 4, 2009)

wow, now thats a great way to show thanks!!


----------



## OEFOIFvet88 (Oct 4, 2009)

you guys make us proud to fight for our country


----------



## borntohunt32 (Oct 4, 2009)

god bless you all ttt


----------



## rehdeer (Oct 6, 2009)

*Augusta GA VA Medical Center Active Duty Rehab*

I work at the Augusta VA Medical Center.  We have an active duty military Rehab unit located in our facility.  The paitents have mainly amputations and tramatic brain injuries.  If any of you are intrested, I will be happy to put you all in touch with the recreation specialist for them. I am sure they would appreciate any outdoor outing you all would provide for them.


----------



## deerassassin22 (Oct 25, 2009)

Currently a drill on sandhill ft. Benning ga, they offer disable hunting areas as well controlled by dnr would be glad to send info or put you in contact with someone in dnr office to maybe help out.


----------



## Jim P (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm sorry it has taken me so long to get back to this thread, I was the person that Model 70 (Ken) took hunting on his club, I want to thank him for letting me take my 13 yr. old grandson, I'm the luckiest grand dad in the world to get to be there when he shot his first deer, it was only a button buck, but it could have been a big 8 point by the excitment he showed. All the guys there was as happy as one could be, they are a great bunch of guys, it felt like I had known them a long time. There is no way that I could ever repay Ken for what he did for me and my grandson, it was a weekend that I'll never forget, my grandson is still talking about the time we spent with Ken and his group. I forgot to thank Ken for letting my gs use his rifle. Again THANKS. Jim P


----------



## gunner (Nov 25, 2009)

Jim P said:


> I'm sorry it has taken me so long to get back to this thread, I was the person that Model 70 (Ken) took hunting on his club, I want to thank him for letting me take my 13 yr. old grandson, I'm the luckiest grand dad in the world to get to be there when he shot his first deer, it was only a button buck, but it could have been a big 8 point by the excitment he showed. All the guys there was as happy as one could be, they are a great bunch of guys, it felt like I had known them a long time. There is no way that I could ever repay Ken for what he did for me and my grandson, it was a weekend that I'll never forget, my grandson is still talking about the time we spent with Ken and his group. I forgot to thank Ken for letting my gs use his rifle. Again THANKS. Jim P



   :


----------



## phnman (Nov 25, 2009)

*Thank you Ken*

I served in the Air Force for 11 years.  I currently have a son serving as well.  He just got back from Iraq 3 weeks ago.  His 1st week back after debrief was spent in the woods.  My club "The dirty dozen" in Upson let him join the club for 1/2 price.  I cannot tell you what a great thing you have done.  I do not know if your ever served but either way I truly stand and salute you for this deed!  You will always have a friend in Carrollton.  Shane


----------



## Model70 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Happy Hunters*

Here is a couple of pictures from the sucessful hunt.


It was my pleasure to do this, a couple of my members really stepped up to help make this sucessful


----------



## Jim P (Dec 18, 2009)

Any up dates on the other hunts?


----------



## bestbucks (Dec 18, 2009)

I have room for one military or disabled person each day  after Christmas until the end of season if anyone wants to schedule a day to hunt. First one's to respond would get priority. Land is in Baldwin co. Ga close to Lake Sinclair. Lots of Deer! Send pm and I'll give details.


----------

